# TPU's Diablo 2 Revival Club!



## Easy Rhino (Aug 10, 2009)

This club is for TPU members who want to return to the classic days of gaming! To join the club you must create a new character from scratch. We will work together and fight off Diablo! When playing together use the US EAST server. When you join the club also let me know which class you have chosen and what our game id is! we need a way to communicate easier. 

*MEMBERS*
TPU ID - GAME ID - CLASS ID - LEVEL

WE PLAY THE LOD EXPANSION!!!!

Easy Rhino - EasyRhino - Necromancer - 20
DanishDevil - JavaDevil - Amazon
AthlonX2 - bluedobber - Necromancer - 4
Arciks - Arciks - Barbarian - 19
Mike0409 - Reylos - Paladin - 3
DonInKansas DawnInKansas - Assassin - 7


----------



## L|NK|N (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice idea, but I really just wanna play





I still play every now and again.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 10, 2009)

Add me!  Not sure which class I want to go with.  I've got a 67 Sorceress (Frozen Orb), a 30 something Amazon that I messed up, and a few mules.  I might retry my Amazon.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 10, 2009)

sweetness ill have to install this,add me to the club ill get some info for you


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh BTW, I bet my cousin will join as well.


----------



## nick_1992 (Aug 10, 2009)

I might.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 10, 2009)

rhino we playing the LOD expansion?

created character name is bluedobber.....are we going to create a server or is there one set? when we playing?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 10, 2009)

i have LOD expansion if people want to go with that. im not sure everyone has it. why not just stick with the first part and if we want later we do the add-on. we should definately set times to meet. im not sure where everyone lives. im pretty flexible. by the way, let me know your character name as well as class.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 10, 2009)

Put me down for an Amazon under JavaDevil for now.  Still need to look into the Amazon to see if I wanna do an electric javazon build or not.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 10, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Put me down for an Amazon under JavaDevil for now.  Still need to look into the Amazon to see if I wanna do an electric javazon build or not.



ok. wanna play now? ive got some time.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 10, 2009)

bluedobber/ necromancer  i can play now if u want


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 10, 2009)

Can't play right now really.  Working on a client's machine.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 10, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> bluedobber/ necromancer  i can play now if u want



ok. start a game and let me know the info and i will join you.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 10, 2009)

server called techpowerup      PW:   powerup


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 10, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> server called techpowerup      PW:   powerup



you mean game name called techpowerup?


----------



## erocker (Aug 10, 2009)

Anyone know where to get this game cheap? Blizzard sells it... for $40 bucks.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> Anyone know where to get this game cheap? Blizzard sells it... for $40 bucks.



ebay. or maybe someone here has it. that is how i bought mine!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 10, 2009)

joining in a sec i thought we were playing LOD so i have to create new character


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 10, 2009)

yeah game name is techpowerup pw powerup


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 10, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> yeah game name is techpowerup pw powerup



i created it and it is running


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 10, 2009)

http://www.diablo-keys.com/

$5 for Diablo II *and* Lord of Destruction keys.  100% legit.  Where I got my keys.  You just create an account on battle.net and plug in your CD key once you get them in the email and you can download the game direct from Blizzard and your keys are stored in your account.

You're welcome   Feel free to add this to the OP.


----------



## CStylen (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm down for this, but I can't play until tomorrow


----------



## andrewsmc (Aug 10, 2009)

Please dont get me started, My wife will hate me


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi, I will play with >>Barbarian<<<, game nick>>> Arciks<<<


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 10, 2009)

Give in to Diablo!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 10, 2009)

Do we play Diablo 2 or Diablo 2 LOD?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 10, 2009)

Arciks said:


> Do we play Diablo 2 or Diablo 2 LOD?



at this point diablo 2. lets beat that first and then we conquer the expansion!


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 10, 2009)

Can we convert our characters from Diablo II to Diablo II Lord of Destruction?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Why would you bother with vanilla? LOD offers far more content.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 10, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Can we convert our characters from Diablo II to Diablo II Lord of Destruction?



i forget


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 10, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Why would you bother with vanilla? LOD offers far more content.



it's not a bother if it is fun...


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> it's not a bother if it is fun...



Yes, but LOD = vanilla+more. So why do vanilla first and then do act 5 separate. Besides, you get more pretty items in LOD, you'd miss those if playing vanilla. And nobody can be druid/assassin.


Hmmm I was thinking, nah, not gonna play. Perhaps I will. Don't have that much time though.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 10, 2009)

If we can transfer, I say we do regular.  But honestly, if you can buy a fresh set of keys for BOTH games for $5, just pony up the monies and let's all play the expansion.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 10, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Yes, but LOD = vanilla+more. So why do vanilla first and then do act 5 separate. Besides, you get more pretty items in LOD, you'd miss those if playing vanilla. And nobody can be druid/assassin.
> 
> 
> Hmmm I was thinking, nah, not gonna play. Perhaps I will. Don't have that much time though.



well if everyone wants to play LOD that is fine by me. i wasnt sure how many people actually had it but it seems everyone does


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> well if everyone wants to play LOD that is fine by me. i wasnt sure how many people actually had it but it seems everyone does



I love that runeword bow that gives thorns, put on a rogue merc and use some zookeeper build (necro or druid) endless fun. Though I believe the game changed quite a lot since I last played.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 10, 2009)

btw, i just converted my new diablo 2 character to LOD. once you convert to LOD you cannot convert back.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 10, 2009)

Gotcha.  Let's just do LOD.  Specify in the OP.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 10, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Gotcha.  Let's just do LOD.  Specify in the OP.



just did. update me if you change characters.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 10, 2009)

Sweet!  Hope to be able to play a bit tomorrow.


----------



## Gjohnst4 (Aug 10, 2009)

I will join as soon as I finish Back to Hellfire Mod. Anyone who is looking for a great way to get back into Diablo but only wants single player, This mod was fantastic! They combine Diablo II with the original back to hellfire expansion and did a wonderful job. my Monk (yes monk) is level 47 and a legit char.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 10, 2009)

Link me to the download? Might be interesting to try out when there's nobody on.


----------



## Mike0409 (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice! Im in for this.  Add me to the list.


Mike0409 - Reylos -  Level 0 paladin.  ( I lost all my characters.... inactivity is a bitch)


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 10, 2009)

OK i will make now Game in US EAST Ladder char or we play non-ladder?But anyway i will make ladder game>techpowerup, pass> powerup so if anyone plays and makes game it should be like my so we know that someone from us is already playing


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 10, 2009)

How about we add to the OP to always look for that game name and password from now on so we can find each other.  If you can't join it, make it.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 10, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> How about we add to the OP to always look for that game name and password from now on so we can find each other.  If you can't join it, make it.



iTS A GOOD IDEA


----------



## douglatins (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice i will try to join, though i´ve been playing Titan Quest


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 10, 2009)

i think non-ladder is fine but again it doesnt matter to me. btw, i am level 7 now and dont meet the level restrictions for the current game! make sure you loosen the settings!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 10, 2009)

i started to play in ladder.got lvl6


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 10, 2009)

Arciks said:


> i started to play in ladder.got lvl6



oh wait i am a ladder character. hrm... dont know why i cant join the game.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 10, 2009)

oh i set it to 0lvl difference
 make game i will join


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 10, 2009)

Arciks said:


> oh i set it to 0lvl difference
> make game i will join



ok i just have to wait for battlenet to refresh.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah - Um, you gotta do LOD, even if starting from the beginning - "How it's MEANT to be played"


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 10, 2009)

ok battle.net is gay. so i created

game: techpowerup1
pass: powerup


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 11, 2009)

im going to setup a game on battle.net. expect the name to be: techpowerup pass: powerup


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 11, 2009)

anyone up for some game?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not currently playing, but I see the link in the 1st post to buy keys. I recommend this site http://www.mmo1st.com/cd-key-2/

When I was playing I need keys for my gf and I bought mine there and it went smoothly, plus you can get D2 + LOD for $5, so half the price of other sites.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 11, 2009)

Same price as the OP's link (mine).  My site took like 2hrs to get the keys emailed to me.  Is yours faster?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 11, 2009)

That link for keys is a rip off


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 11, 2009)

i am up for a game now game name TPU pass TPU


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 11, 2009)

Arciks said:


> i am up for a game now game name TPU pass TPU



game doesnt exist!


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 11, 2009)

tigger said:


> That link for keys is a rip off
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090811/Untitled160.jpg



Which one? There are two.


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh boy---I needed an excuse to get back started with this.  I'm gonna set up a new Assassin since there isn't one listed.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 11, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> game doesnt exist!



sorry i just left game but u can make new one i will join


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 11, 2009)

anyone make game pls for act 1 i am lvl10


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 11, 2009)

Creating game TPU pw TPU.  Assassin DawnInKansas created   Come and play; I'll be around for 30 min or so.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 11, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Same price as the OP's link (mine).  My site took like 2hrs to get the keys emailed to me.  Is yours faster?



Ah I had looked at that site before at the prices were higher, they must have dropped.



tigger said:


> That link for keys is a rip off
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090811/Untitled160.jpg



The OP's link or mine? Hope not mine, I have used it and have the key linked to a bnet account with no issues.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 11, 2009)

The op's link,i have tried mailing about the problem,but got no reply.Can you please remove the link easy rhino.


----------



## mrw1986 (Aug 11, 2009)

I started playing again a couple weeks ago...but it got boring really fast


----------



## Mike0409 (Aug 11, 2009)

games up if anyone wants to join: 

techpowerup/powerup


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 11, 2009)

tigger said:


> The op's link,i have tried mailing about the problem,but got no reply.Can you please remove the link easy rhino.



Damn I'm sorry man. I got my keys from there and they worked no problem. PayPal dispute it and you'll get your money back.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> Anyone know where to get this game cheap? Blizzard sells it... for $40 bucks.



I'll give you mine if you like..  I have 2 copys from when you were able to use channel operators.

If you want the disks too just pay the postage .


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 12, 2009)

I have requested a refund via payal.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 12, 2009)

i removed the link. anyone up for some more playing?

game up! game:tpu pass:tpu


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 12, 2009)

im ready to play again if anyone is still up. game: tpu pass: tpu


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 12, 2009)

Man I really need to get in on this don't I? I'm gonna hop on in an hour or so once I clean my room up a bit.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 12, 2009)

Too bad i got to work when u have time to play,guess i will need to wake up 1hour earlier to play some D2.I got now lvl19


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 12, 2009)

Heres the reply i got from the first place.






I guess i will just put it down to experience.

I did get valid keys from 1kurgan1's link though.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 12, 2009)

tigger said:


> Heres the reply i got from the first place.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090812/yeah.jpg
> 
> I guess i will just put it down to experience.
> ...



man that blows. good thing it was only $5 and not $50. i don't know how some people live with themselves. here is the whois info which i dont think helps because it looks to be registered by a third party. 

DOMAIN: DIABLO-KEYS.COM

RSP: domaindiscount24.com
URL: http://www.dd24.net

owner-contact: P-MTJ502
owner-fname: Marcus
owner-lname: Jarvis
owner-street: 8 Greenwich Office Park
owner-city: Greenwich
owner-state: Connecticut
owner-zip: 06831
owner-country: US
owner-phone: (312) 984-9617
owner-email: jarvismarcus@hotmail.com

admin-contact: P-MTJ502
admin-fname: Marcus
admin-lname: Jarvis
admin-street: 8 Greenwich Office Park
admin-city: Greenwich
admin-state: Connecticut
admin-zip: 06831
admin-country: US
admin-phone: (312) 984-9617
admin-email: jarvismarcus@hotmail.com

tech-contact: P-MTJ502
tech-fname: Marcus
tech-lname: Jarvis
tech-street: 8 Greenwich Office Park
tech-city: Greenwich
tech-state: Connecticut
tech-zip: 06831
tech-country: US
tech-phone: (312) 984-9617
tech-email: jarvismarcus@hotmail.com

billing-contact: P-MTJ502
billing-fname: Marcus
billing-lname: Jarvis
billing-street: 8 Greenwich Office Park
billing-city: Greenwich
billing-state: Connecticut
billing-zip: 06831
billing-country: US
billing-phone: (312) 984-9617
billing-email: jarvismarcus@hotmail.com

nameserver: ns57.1and1.com
nameserver: ns58.1and1.com

; Please register your domains at
; http://www.dd24.net

Registry Status: clientTransferProhibited


Domain Name: DIABLO-KEYS.COM
Registrar: KEY-SYSTEMS GMBH
Whois Server: whois.rrpproxy.net
Referral URL: http://www.key-systems.net
Name Server: NS57.1AND1.COM
Name Server: NS58.1AND1.COM
Status: clientTransferProhibited
Updated Date: 30-jul-2009
Creation Date: 21-aug-2008
Expiration Date: 21-aug-2010


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 12, 2009)

i making D2 game TPU/TPU


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 12, 2009)

Arciks said:


> i making D2 game TPU/TPU



ill join u in a few


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh, uh nevermind. Where can I get this game? I can't really use ebay.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 12, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Oh, uh nevermind. Where can I get this game? I can't really use ebay.



well if you wanna pay full price you can get it at best buy or wherever but it is still 40 bucks. ebay is the cheapest way.


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 12, 2009)

Arciks awas showing not available.  I made TPU/TPU.


----------



## 3870x2 (Aug 12, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> well if everyone wants to play LOD that is fine by me. i wasnt sure how many people actually had it but it seems everyone does



If you guys do LOD, ill go home after work, buy, and get to playing.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 12, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> If you guys do LOD, ill go home after work, buy, and get to playing.



we are playing LOD. join us!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks Easy Rhino,its just one of them things i guess.I did get some keys though and have added them on battle.net.

My game name will be tigger.


----------



## Cheeseball (Aug 13, 2009)

I just ordered Diablo 2 Battlechest and Warcraft 3: Reign of Chaos keys from 1Kurgan1's link above. Hopefully they don't screw me over.

I'm sorry to hear what happened tigger.  I hope that one day you'll be able to meet the owner/s of that site and fuck them in the ass with a tainted twig.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 13, 2009)

I did get working keys from 1kurgan1's link so dont worry.And about the other ones,i'am old enough to put it down to experience.


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 13, 2009)

TPU/TPU 

Ready to go.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 15, 2009)

Anyone make game so i can play with you guys me 24lvl


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 31, 2009)

It looks like Diablo2 died again  I got now 84lvl.And now i will start to play mod eastern sun


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 31, 2009)

Arciks said:


> It looks like Diablo2 died again  I got now 84lvl.And now i will start to play mod eastern sun



level 84  i havnt played recently...


----------



## andrewsmc (Sep 24, 2009)

Im on.... Anyone wana play?

Char is Andrewsmc


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Glad to see my link helped a few, like I said they got me my keys quick, seems like a solid place to pick them up. Hope your all enjoying D2, I'll be waiting for D3, getting eager.


----------



## andrewsmc (Sep 24, 2009)

Still looking for someone to play  im lvl 1 noob.


----------



## andrewsmc (Sep 24, 2009)

Still playing, Im lvl 8.


----------

